# 1967 GT 350 Ford Shelby Mustang



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Hello everybody,

the Shelby Mustangs are by definition bad ass, but I wanted mine to look a bit more aggressive. The stripes are bare metal black, a best way to get really sharp edges. The ´67 Shelby didn´t have chrome wheels, so I airbrushed them to look original. All chrome is bare metal.

































For the indoor work I velvet flocked the floor. The seats are matching to the paintjob. Seatbelts I cut from ribbons and for the buckles I use scrap aluminum cut to size.

















The engine is my most elaborate job so far. Had much fun with all the details because this model offers a lot of possibilities.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

a fabulous build all around


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> a fabulous build all around


Thanks a lot!


----------

